# Illustrator CS: Objekte in einem Kreis anordnen



## ikon (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

kurze Frage zum Wochenende:

wie krieg ich Objekte im Illustrator CS (Mac) in einem Kreis angeordnet? Beispielsweise kenn ich aus 3Dmax eine Funktion mit der ein Durchmesser, wie weit rum es gehen soll in Grad (Vergleich Uhrzeiger bei halb X Uhr = 180°) und wie oft das Objekt auf der Strecke wiederholt werden soll.

Das sollte doch auch mit Illustrator gehen, immerhin hat Freehand verschieden Array Funktionen gehabt.

gr,
ikon


----------



## Rofi (10. Juni 2007)

Hi ikon,

soweit ich weiß, geht das in Illustrator nicht mit einem einzigen Befehl, aber es geht trotzdem sehr einfach.

Nachfolgend eine prinzipielle Vorgehensweise:

1. - Zeichne Dir einen Kreis, dessen Mittelpunkt Dir als Drehpunkt dienen soll. (nach dem Zeichnen kannst Du ihn im Rechtsklick-Kontextmenü in eine Hilfslinie umwandeln, wenn Du möchtest)
2. - Nun positioniere Dein Objekt auf dem Kreis. (Im Bsp. ein kleines rotes Quadrat, um 45° gekippt. siehe Bild 1)
3. - Markiere das Quadrat und aktiviere mit der Buchstaben-Taste "R" den Befehl Drehen. Als Folge ist ein kleines Kreuz in der Mitte des Quadrats aufgetaucht. (siehe Bild 2)
4. - Dieses Kreuz ist der Punkt um den gedreht wird. Bevor Du das Kreuz an die richtige Stelle verschiebst, am besten mit "Strg+U" die magnetischen Hilfslinien einschalten, falls sie nicht bereits eingeschaltet sind! Das Kreuz dann in die Mitte des großen Kreises verschieben (siehe Bild 3). Am besten schiebst Du horizontal an der erscheinenden Hilfslinie "Ausrichten 0°" entlang. Solange Du dicht genug an dieser Linie bleibst, ist sie sichtbar und am Cursor steht "Ein" bis Du am Kreiszentrum angelangt bist. Dann verschwindet diese Hilfslinie und der Text "Ein" wird durch "Mitte" ersetzt. Du kannst die Maustaste loslassen, denn der Drehpunkt für das Objekt (Quadrat) ist jetzt festgelegt. (siehe Bild 3)
5. - Alt-Taste halten und Klick auf den Drehpunkt aktiviert das Drehen-Dialogfenster (siehe Bild 4). Im Beispiel will ich das Quadrat 12x um den Kreis anordnen. Also gebe ich einen Drehwinkel von 30° an. Ist die Vorschau aktiviert springt das Quadrat wie in Bild 4 gezeigt um 30° weiter. Bei Klick auf Kopieren verschwindet der Drehen-Dialog und die erste Drehung ist fertig (siehe Bild 5).
6. - Um die restlichen 10 Quadrate anzuordnen, musst Du den Vorgang nicht wie beschrieben wiederholen, sondern nur 10x "Strg+D" (erneut transformieren) drücken. (siehe Bild 6)

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## ikon (13. Juni 2007)

Sehr geil, besten Dank.

Tu mich da immer schwer und frag mich ob die Entwickler pennen. Wie gesagt, von anderen Programmen kenn ich solche Funktionen, wär in Illu aber nie auf den von Dir beschrieben Umweg gekommen... Findet man sowas in der Hilfe oder eher in Büchern?

gr,
ikon


----------



## Pattischwappi (7. Januar 2010)

Eine schönes, kleines Tutorial @Rofi

Bei Punkt 5. darf aber kein Doppelklick sondern nur ein einfacher Klick mit gehaltener Alt-Taste auf den Mittelpunkt des Objekts erfolgen, sonst springt der Mittelpunkt des zu drehenden Objekts wieder in seine eigene Mitte.


----------



## Rofi (28. Januar 2010)

Danke Pattischwappi,

stimmt, seinerzeit hatte ich vermutlich auch Einzel-Klick gemeint aber Doppel-Klick geschrieben 

Hab's korrigiert.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

